# Mocktail Recipes Needed for Teen Party



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I did a big "mocktails" event as part of my dorm gov't a few years ago, the biggest & easiest way to dress up drinks is with the glassware (or plasticware) and garnish. I think some of the things we did were:

Keg of ROOTbeer served in beer mugs

Kiddie cocktails served in martini glasses like cosmopolitans

Fruit punch served in hurricane glasses with little umbrellas and orange slices

OJ & 7up in a champagne glass = virgin mimosa

Margarita mix + 7up for a margarita on the rocks

V8 with hot sauce, celery stick, and olive for a bloody mary

Virgin daquaries & pina coladas are always good - kids love slushies. We rented margarita machines for our wedding, the bartender poured the slush and then mixed in tequila, rum, or nothing for virgins. 

For kids you could also add pop rocks to drinks, cherries, spiders, etc.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

My oldest girls liked to put a marichino cherry and some of the juice from the cherry jar in a champagne or wine glass with Sprite or 7-up. We served that at several of their birthday parties. I think one year I bought some cherry beverage concentrate from GFS and used that in place of the cherry juice. Also you could just have a blender handy and make smoothies for them or get some non alcoholic drink mixes like pina colada or margarita and just mix the mix with ice in the blender. Good luck! Glag to hear you Haunted Hotel party went well!


----------

